
Open Data Science Link Letter by FirmAI – Nice and Minimalistic - firedup
https://mailchi.mp/f2605bb4b749/firmai-link-letter-december-2019-nlp-colab-and-explainable-ai-projects
======
firedup
It seems like you can subscribe here
[https://mailchi.mp/380cc3ca0a61/firmai](https://mailchi.mp/380cc3ca0a61/firmai)

